# Tug of war?



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone else have hedgehogs who play tug-a-war?

Coco will tug on the blanket he's in on my lap constantly. I don't pull on it, he does it completely on his own and I think it's adorable.

So I was wondering if anyone else had hedgehogs who did the same! Maybe Coco is odd.

:]


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Luna likes to do it with pillow cases and my hair scrunchies


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

mine got mad yesterday came out of hiding bit a piece of fleece and draged it into his hideout dont no what happened after


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi will bite, pull and then let go of the hair tie so that it makes a loud snap and hurts me >_<
He thinks it's hilarious... I, on the other hand, do not find it funny at all


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell will play tug of war with a rubber snake & with a dish towel I wipe my hands on when eating butter popcorn


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Yep Layla does it too every now and then... although usually she plays what I could call "reverse tug of war"... where she'll sit down and push her favorite blanket against my leg, meanwhile making clicking and snorting noises as if she's pissy that it wont go INTO my leg :shock: , so more often than not I deal with her pushing things and enjoying it, rather than pulling things. Of course she's got her moments... like if I'm wearing perfume and my shirt smelly nummy... then it's tug-of-war time until I accidentally get bitten/I tell her to stop/she makes a foamy HOLE :shock: IN MY SHIRT! (thankfully the hole only happened once... I know better now


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup both of my boys play tug of war, Beaker does more than shadow. Beaker will crawl up on my hoodie when im laying down with him and pull on the hood string. he also does it with blankets and socks and my hair. lol


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL Coco does this CONSTANTLY. 

He will be cuddling in my lap and just tug at the blanket like a puppy. I think it's so cute.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

It was cute to read all of the above posts about your hedgehogs playing tug-of-war or...push-of-war xD with you guys. I can't wait to have one of my own to possibly do so!

Also, in addition to the answers you were given here by these posters, there are videos on youtube of hedgehogs playing tug of war. Just type that in if you want to see them.
I've seen this video so far which I stumbled upon when looking for other hedgehog related videos!
Very cute!


----------

